# Broader Shoulders!!!



## mmuscle (Dec 4, 2004)

How to broaden your shoulders

   Hi guys,

   Here's a couple of tips on broadening your shoulders.  I hope that they are  useful.

 A lot of people pump away at their shoulders for hours in order to develop broad shoulders, performing set after set of shoulder press. This does thicken the shoulders to a point, however to develop broadness, rather than just thickness, a different strategy is called for. 

 There are three distinct heads to the shoulder muscle (or Deltoids). The Anterior Deltoid (front of the shoulder), the Posterior Deltoid (back of the shoulder), and the Lateral Deltoid (side of the shoulder). Now what you really want to focus on for that broad shouldered look are the Lateral Deltoids. This may be accomplished as follows. 

   The Lateral Raise

 This exercise should be performed with a dumbbell in each hand and the arms slightly bent. The movement should begin with the weights held together in front of the body, whilst stood up. The arms should then be raised so that the weights are parallel with the shoulders and then lowered slowly.

   This is an exercise that I swear by!
   Anyway thats my 10 cents worth for the day. 

   mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## WilliamB (Dec 4, 2004)

I love lateral raises, it wouldnt be a shoulder day without them.


----------



## MrHull (Dec 4, 2004)

*Or*

strap 2 by 4's to ur shoulders under ur shirt   now thats COOL!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 4, 2004)

Or you could follow AHHHnold's patented shoulder busting workout:

8 sets military press
8 sets behind the neck military press
8 sets lateral raises
8 sets cable side laterals
8 set bent over laterals
8 sets dumbell shrugs
12 sets barbell behind the neck shrugs


PWO whey shake, make sure to crush some dbol into powder form and mix it in.

Voila.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been doing both dumbbell side laterals and wide grip upright rows for the outer delts and have seen a significant increase in width doing this.


----------



## wtfzor (Dec 4, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Or you could follow AHHHnold's patented shoulder busting workout:
> 
> 8 sets military press
> 8 sets behind the neck military press
> ...


 an Arnold shoulder routine without the Arnold press??
 from what I know Arnold ALWAYS incorporated Arnold press in his routine and he credited it as the best shoulder exercise.

 fake AHHHnold got pwned!!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## wtfzor (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## mmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

*Broader Shoulders*

Arnold press!  Definately a good exercise to incorporate into your shoulder routine. 

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## pumpthatiron (Dec 5, 2004)

is arnold press really that good?  should i start doing it?


----------



## nmuriqi (Dec 5, 2004)

Don't you think that that "ahhnold" shoulder routine is kinda sorta overtraining?  That's 60 fucking sets, sixty!!!!!!!!  I do 8-10 sets for shoulders, and it's more than enough.


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

*Shoulders*

Hi,

I generally do 4 to 6 sets of shoulder exercises as part of my routine.  

mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2004)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> Don't you think that that "ahhnold" shoulder routine is kinda sorta overtraining? That's 60 fucking sets, sixty!!!!!!!! I do 8-10 sets for shoulders, and it's more than enough.


 Ahhhnold is an inforum joke: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=160086


----------



## mmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

Overtraining is certainly something to watch out for.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 13, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> is arnold press really that good? should i start doing it?


Damn right they are!! They add chunks of mass to the shoulders!! I hate my shoulder w/o when I have to take em out for a few weeks...


----------



## redspy (Dec 13, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Ahhhnold is an inforum joke: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=160086


60 sets is okay for small muscle groups like calves, but for the larger groups you need to hit at least 90 sets to see decent results. Most of them should be to negative failure with drop sets.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 13, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> 60 sets is okay for small muscle groups like calves, but for the larger groups you need to hit at least 90 sets to see decent results. Most of them should be to negative failure with drop sets.


LMAO


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 13, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> 60 sets is okay for small muscle groups like calves, but for the larger groups you need to hit at least 90 sets to see decent results. Most of them should be to negative failure with drop sets.




Psshhh... Your whimpy 90 set workout is nothing compared to my 200 set, 7 hour long shoulder-boulder workout.  If you want boulder shoulders like me, you gotta train at least 200 sets a day.  Girly men like you have puny stick arms.  You look two dimensional, JAHHHH.


Shoulder Boulder Workout:

12 sets Military Press, Rep Range: 20-40
12 sets Lateral Raises, Rep Range: 30-50
12 sets AHHHHnold presses, Rep Range: 40-58
12 sets  Military Press AGAIN, Rep Range 38-93
12 sets  Reverse Laterals, Impossible to do unless your ME, Rep Range: 20-39
0 sec rest
40 sets Cable Side Laterals, 383-Failure

10 second pause

REPEAT


----------



## goal_500_bench (Dec 13, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Psshhh... Your whimpy 90 set workout is nothing compared to my 200 set, 7 hour long shoulder-boulder workout. If you want boulder shoulders like me, you gotta train at least 200 sets a day. Girly men like you have puny stick arms. You look two dimensional, JAHHHH.
> 
> 
> Shoulder Boulder Workout:
> ...


You are an arrogant fuck...I bet you couldn't bench over 500 on a good day


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 13, 2004)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> You are an arrogant fuck...I bet you couldn't bench over 500 on a good day


uhmmmm... I think he was mocking AAAAAAnold


----------



## goal_500_bench (Dec 13, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> uhmmmm... I think he was mocking AAAAAAnold


oh my fault


----------



## thatguy (Dec 13, 2004)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> You are an arrogant fuck...I bet you couldn't bench over 500 on a good day


  Easy there big guy.


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> You are an arrogant fuck...I bet you couldn't bench over 500 on a good day


  So how much can you press??

    Be honest now 

    mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 6, 2005)

You know a guy who has the name goal_500_bench is probably starting off at 115 pound bench, especially when he then trys to slam someone by saying "you probably couldnt bench 500 on a good day".

As for redspys comment of 90 sets for larger muscle groups...Its kinda hard to sense sarcasim on the internet but was he kidding? 200 sets a day lol.  See now i can see that he is joking.

I laughed when I read BigDyl's comment on his 7 hour shoulder routine.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 6, 2005)

mmuscle said:
			
		

> How to broaden your shoulders
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Hey, BodyBuilding 101


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> You are an arrogant fuck...I bet you couldn't bench over 500 on a good day



Wow, I know you corrected yourself, but
Your one dumb son of a bitch


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 6, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Psshhh... Your whimpy 90 set workout is nothing compared to my 200 set, 7 hour long shoulder-boulder workout. If you want boulder shoulders like me, you gotta train at least 200 sets a day. Girly men like you have puny stick arms. You look two dimensional, JAHHHH.
> 
> 
> Shoulder Boulder Workout:
> ...


 I actually laughed out loud. It takes a lot to make me do that. I think I'm gonna save that for a rainy day (saves text).


----------



## mmuscle (Apr 17, 2005)

Cheers for all the posts guys,

  Some of them were pretty funny 

  mmuscle

http://www.makemuscle.net


----------



## ph8bringer (Apr 17, 2005)

My shoulder workout is just upright rows, lateral raises, shrugs and military press.


----------



## jram (Apr 20, 2005)

I???ve always had difficulty broadening my shoulder. I read about some normal exercises on another link that really worked wonders for me. These are LATERAL RAISES with variations. There called Lying Lateral Raises all of which are performed lying on your side with one hand supporting your head so it looks like your in an incline position and your legs in a folded position. You do 3 sets, 8-10 reps for each side the only difference is the position of the dumbbell.



*Lying Lateral DB on Leg:* With a thumbs down grip, raise the DB slowly as high as you can and slowly lower the DB back to the staring position. (Hits the medial delts).



*Lying Lateral DB behind the Knee: *Same as above. (Hits medial-rear delt tie-in).



*Lying Lateral DB in front of Thigh: *Same as above. (Hits Some anterior-medial-rear delt die-in).



Incorporate these 3 exercises into your normal shoulder routine and I think you???ll be pleasantly surprised.



Peace


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2005)

I do arnold and standing military presses. Hopefully that's good enough, but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 21, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> You are an arrogant fuck...I bet you couldn't bench over 500 on a good day




One track mind buddy? Or just a coincidence that when you get a little pissy with someone who was being sarcastic that you start making comments about benching 500.... hmmm... just like your user name?


----------

